# Where can I go in Devon with a Campervan?



## Nina (Aug 5, 2020)

Hi there, can anyone recommend somewhere to park my Campervan tonight not anywhere hilly though please ?


----------



## Debroos (Aug 5, 2020)

Devon is a big place...what part?


----------



## mickymost (Aug 5, 2020)

Devon dont like Campervans and Motorhomes so wish you luck unless you want to take out a Mortgage on a Campsite for a Night.Sorry for not being helpful.


----------



## myvanwy (Aug 5, 2020)

Is there anywhere in Devon thats flat?


----------



## caledonia (Aug 5, 2020)

Nina said:


> Hi there, can anyone recommend somewhere to park my Campervan tonight not anywhere hilly though please ?


If you become a member the poi’s could save you a few bob on overpriced campsites or parking fines. Worth every penny.


----------



## phillybarbour (Aug 6, 2020)

Hi and welcome along


----------



## Silver sprinter (Aug 6, 2020)

Hi welcome along from Scotland and enjoy your adventures


----------



## jeanette (Aug 8, 2020)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Aug 8, 2020)

mickymost said:


> Devon dont like Campervans and Motorhomes so wish you luck unless you want to take out a Mortgage on a Campsite for a Night.Sorry for not being helpful.


I thought that there were some car parks in north Devon that allowed overnight,  I assume to be found in the poi's.
I don't go s west much as it's too popular and crowded. 
I once had a wonderful 2 week trip to essex, no problems parking and nice and quiet.


----------



## mickymost (Aug 8, 2020)

Moonraker 2 said:


> I thought that there were some car parks in north Devon that allowed overnight,  I assume to be found in the poi's.
> I don't go s west much as it's too popular and crowded.
> I once had a wonderful 2 week trip to essex, no problems parking and nice and quiet.




Thank you for that now Essex would be the place I thought best avoided but going by your advice obviously not.Did you wildcamp for most of the two week trip there?


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Aug 11, 2020)

Yes almost exclusively. I visited sutton hoo and found a place on the coast. 
One night I parked on the edge of a village green (I have a small blue van) and was serenaded by an owl. 
Sorry can't be more specific it was 3 years ago, but found lovely small villages and interesting coast (north). Not any main resorts. I liked harwich and had a trip on a Thames barge.


----------



## philstoke (Aug 12, 2020)

Become a member and you might find something


----------



## witzend (Aug 12, 2020)

Nina said:


> Hi there, can anyone recommend somewhere to park my Campervan *tonight*


She said tonight that was on the 5th a week ago and hasn't been back since to see any suggestions


----------



## Pauljenny (Aug 12, 2020)

Poor lass.
Another dream shattered.

Buy/ rent a van. 
Then go where you please, sleep wherever the view suits you. 
Pay nothing.


----------

